# orgie che passione



## Old angelomik (5 Ottobre 2008)

ciao a tutti, voglio farvi una domanda! chi di voi ha mai partecipato ad un orgia e se vi è piaciuta? anche tipo cn poche persone, almeno 4. a me è piaciuto molto e siamo diventati buoni amici cn gli altri


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

angelomik ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio farvi una domanda! chi di voi ha mai partecipato ad un orgia e se vi è piaciuta? anche tipo cn poche persone, almeno 4. a me è piaciuto molto e siamo diventati buoni amici cn gli altri


 
io no purtroppo....


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io no purtroppo....


----------



## Old Confù (5 Ottobre 2008)

angelomik ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio farvi una domanda! chi di voi ha mai partecipato ad un orgia e se vi è piaciuta? anche tipo cn poche persone, almeno 4. a me è piaciuto molto e siamo diventati buoni amici cn gli altri


più che un'orgia mi pare uno scambio....


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


>


 
scusi suor Giusy


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> scusi suor Giusy


Suora? Mah....


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Suora? Mah....


 
mmm allora porcellona!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mmm allora porcellona!


 
Una via di mezzo no???!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Una via di mezzo no???!!!!


 
e scherzo dai su!


----------



## Old Tommaso Moro (5 Ottobre 2008)

Mai fatto, ma penso sia il sogno "proibito" di ogni uomo... Sempre che le altre tre persone siano donne ;-)


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2008)

Ehhh ognuno ha le sue passioni... io colleziono scarpe


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

Tommaso Moro ha detto:


> Mai fatto, ma penso sia il sogno "proibito" di ogni uomo... Sempre che le altre tre persone siano donne ;-)


o madonna..definire _sogno_ una cosa cosi facile da realizzare...

o ti sottovaluti tu, o sopravvaluti troppe donne


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh ognuno ha le sue passioni... io colleziono scarpe


 
io anche..e sogno di possederne anche quelle che non posso possedere.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io anche..e sogno di possederne anche quelle che non posso possedere.


Soprattutto... ma sogno e basta, non vado in rosso per comprarmele... questa e' la metafora delle 19.51


----------



## Old blueye (5 Ottobre 2008)

Si ma un un mucchio esagerato di sogni non realizzati diventan frustrazioni se ne realizzi un po' allora son SODDISFAZIONI...
kisses
BLU


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Ottobre 2008)

angelomik ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio farvi una domanda! chi di voi ha mai partecipato ad un orgia e se vi è piaciuta? anche tipo cn poche persone, almeno 4. a me è piaciuto molto e siamo diventati buoni amici cn gli altri


E' il tuo primo post, e già sbagli:

IL PLURALE DI ORGIA è ORGE, SENZA LA IIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> E' il tuo primo post, e già sbagli:
> 
> IL PLURALE DI ORGIA è ORGE, SENZA LA IIIIIIIIIIIII




























   ma che è successo in questo we?


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*...*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma che è successo in questo we?


Succede che quando una persona scrive post provocatori, diventa stuzzicante beccarne gli errori...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Succede che quando una persona scrive post provocatori, diventa stuzzicante beccarne gli errori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì sì ho capito, è che questi post strani, i mp erotici... sto via due giorni e tutto questo casino...


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì sì ho capito, è che questi post strani, i mp erotici... sto via due giorni e tutto questo casino...


Vedi, manchi troppo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

blueye ha detto:


> Si ma un un mucchio esagerato di sogni non realizzati diventan frustrazioni se ne realizzi un po' allora son SODDISFAZIONI...
> kisses
> BLU


Ahhh che soddisfazioni le orge! Quelle si son le soddisfazioni della vita.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Tommaso Moro ha detto:


> Mai fatto, ma penso sia il sogno "proibito" di ogni uomo... Sempre che le altre tre persone siano donne ;-)


 
il problema è se riesci a reggere con tre donne.. parlando con un amico mi diceva che il problema è che vedendo tante belle donne l'alza bandiera non riesce.. ahahahah


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelomik ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio farvi una domanda! chi di voi ha mai partecipato ad un orgia e se vi è piaciuta? anche tipo cn poche persone, almeno 4. a me è piaciuto molto e siamo diventati buoni amici cn gli altri


 
senti guarda.. manco se mi pagano.. io preferisco un uomo solo anche perchè a quanto pare io faccio per tre..


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelomik ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio farvi una domanda! chi di voi ha mai partecipato ad un orgia e se vi è piaciuta? anche tipo cn poche persone, almeno 4. a me è piaciuto molto e siamo diventati buoni amici cn gli altri



chettifrega -1° risposta
Checcefrega .2°risposta


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chettifrega -1° risposta
> Checcefrega .2°risposta


Anche tu non capisci le soddisfazioni della vita... sei una frustrata perche' non ti lasci andare ai tuoi sogni


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche tu non capisci le soddisfazioni della vita... sei una frustrata perche' non ti lasci andare ai tuoi sogni


eh lo so...  
i sogni son desideri chiusi in fondo al cuor


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh lo so...
> i sogni son desideri chiusi in fondo al cuor


 
ma non era .. i sogni son desideri di felicità...?


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> senti guarda.. manco se mi pagano.. io preferisco un uomo solo anche perchè a quanto pare io faccio per tre..


 
ehhhhhhhhhhhhh esagerata! con me non basti!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhhh esagerata! con me non basti!


 
se se se .. a parte il fatto che non tip osso dire provare per credere.. ma a quanto pare è così... basto e avanzo pure..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahhh che soddisfazioni le orge! Quelle si son le soddisfazioni della vita.


 
ok, le orge non danno soddisfazione. 
Ma le org*i*e? forse sono diverse


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

e c_*i*_erto che sono diverse...


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, le orge non danno soddisfazione.
> Ma le *orgie*? forse sono diverse


confermo. le orgie hanno tutto un altro sapore!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> e c_*i*_erto che sono diverse...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> confermo. le orgie hanno tutto un altro sapore!!


 

credo che sia avezzo alle orgie, il tizio che spara pm a destra e manca


----------



## Old Tommaso Moro (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> il problema è se riesci a reggere con tre donne.. parlando con un amico mi diceva che il problema è che vedendo tante belle donne l'alza bandiera non riesce.. ahahahah


 
Il tuo amico è uno sfigato!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

O forse e' un uomo abbastanza sincero da ammettere che e' meglio fare un figurone con una anziche' far pena con tre!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O forse e' un uomo abbastanza sincero da ammettere che e' meglio fare un figurone con una anziche' far pena con tre!


----------



## Old Tommaso Moro (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O forse e' un uomo abbastanza sincero da ammettere che e' meglio fare un figurone con una anziche' far pena con tre!


In quel momento ci può stare tutto, anche la brutta figura. E come dico sempre io! Di Rocco ne esiste uno e non sono io.


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

Tommaso Moro ha detto:


> *In quel momento ci può stare tutto, anche la brutta figura*. E come dico sempre io! Di Rocco ne esiste uno e non sono io.


Davvero? E come la giustifichi? Ero troppo emozionato?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahhh che soddisfazioni le orge! Quelle si son le soddisfazioni della vita.


preferisco un paio di manolo blahnik......sarò malata?


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Tommaso Moro ha detto:


> Il tuo amico è uno sfigato!!


 
guardando la tua foto pure tu non scherzi


----------



## Old Tommaso Moro (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Davvero? E come la giustifichi? Ero troppo emozionato?


Parlavo del suo amico


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> guardando la tua foto pure tu non scherzi






















Invece dalla foto non sembra un brutto tipo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> guardando la tua foto pure tu non scherzi


STRONZ   A


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

Tommaso Moro ha detto:


> Parlavo del suo amico


Certo... e io generalizzavo...


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> guardando la tua foto pure tu non scherzi


a me garba...


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

pigliatevelo.. io ho di meglio


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> STRONZ A


 
so fare anche di peggio...


----------



## Old Tommaso Moro (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo... e io generalizzavo...


Mi verebbe una battutaccia ma non la faccio.... Non è che hai incontrato il suo amico?


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

Tommaso Moro ha detto:


> Mi verebbe una battutaccia ma non la faccio.... Non è che hai incontrato il suo amico?




















   c'è la privacy dai...

ps e io niente orge (o orgie)


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

ma chi è il professorone che ha postato org*i*e? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












prima di andare in internet a cercar di trombare fate un corso accelerato al CEPU


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi è il professorone che ha postato org*i*e?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non c'entro gniente....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Ma voi state sempre a guardare la forma... questo e' male perche' vi distrae dal cogliere i contenuti: le Org*i*e e le grandi soddisfazioni della vita!

Per favore un po' di serieta'... ha anche scritto che dopo son tutti diventati grandi amici... come vedete non e' una cosa superficale...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma voi state sempre a guardare la forma... questo e' male perche' vi distrae dal cogliere i contenuti: le Org*i*e e le grandi soddisfazioni della vita!
> 
> Per favore un po' di serieta'... ha anche scritto che dopo son tutti diventati grandi amici... come vedete non e' una cosa superficale...


conosco modi meno estremi per conoscere amici


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> conosco modi meno estremi per conoscere amici


Si ma non approfondisci mai...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non approfondisci mai...


non mi restano che le orgie quindi....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi restano che le orgie quindi....



Gli amici veri si conoscono cosi'... gli altri non reggerebbero mai la confessione


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gli amici veri si conoscono cosi'... gli altri non reggerebbero mai la confessione


effettivamente si diventa amici per la pelle


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

*???*



Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente si diventa amici per la pelle


Quale pelle? 
Nappa, struzzo, pitone, coccodrillo?  (sono specie protette ma per gli amici..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente si diventa amici per la pelle


Per le palle soprattutto


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

racchie invidiose.
se non avete mai partecipato alle orgie non rosicate!!


----------



## Old flstaf (6 Ottobre 2008)

io mi trovo già in grande imbarazzo con una femmina, immaginatevi con una femmina ed un maschio oppure peggio con n femmine ed n maschi....un disastro ... "e poi come lo giustifichi ?"


p.s. citazione non autorizzata di mk2


----------



## Old whoistheterrorist (6 Ottobre 2008)

a tre si
2 volte
con persone diverse
perchè nn farlo se capita?
è divertente
è una situazione ricca di strane sensazioni


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

te tu mi sembri stanco.. te tu riposati...
ma peppiacere!!! 
io non mi regalerei via così, ma neanche!


----------

